# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tony Rice - Neon Tetra Chords

## Paolo Mando

Does anybody know where to find chords for Neon Tetra, tune form Tony Rice recorded in Hot Dawg by DGQ as well as by Tony in his Devlin record?

Any indication much appreciated.

Thanks, Paolo

----------


## Ethan Setiawan

Now does anybody know?  :Confused:

----------

J Walsh

----------


## AlanN

I, too, would dig these. I *think* it has an Em9 tonality.

----------


## mandoross

Here you are. I managed to learn the melody by ear, but struggled with many of the chords. Looked everywhere on the 'net for them. Finally paid a professional transcriber to figure it out. This chart is based on the Tony Rice recording on Devlin, which differs a bit from the Grisman recorded version on Hot Dawg. These chords do not voice well on the mandolin, I'm afraid. But the guitar chord score the transcriber sent me sounded pretty right, so I am trusting these.

Other opinions are welcome!

----------

bro.craig, 

wildpikr

----------


## mandoross

I should clarify, the voicings of the chords in the transition parts don't satisfy me (yet). The two-chord solo sections are not a problem.

And a word about my idiosyncratic charting notations.

== means rest the whole measure
~ means hold and let ring

The green measures are to support quick reading of where the repeats occur (start and end). I use a colon for the repeat sign and a pipe ( | ) to indicate a section end where no repeat occurs.
And I'm not consistent in using "m" or "-" to indicate minor chords. Just noticed I've mixed them in this chart. Other symbols should be familiar to chart readers, but ask if you have questions.

----------


## AlanN

What a pleasant surprise, thanks!

----------

